# powerpro or suffix-tri for offshore fishing



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

going to Del or OC to offshore bottom-fish on
1 of there headboats and would like to know which line would you prefer #80/18mono powerpro or
20-25 suffix-tri . also might try Big-Game Hi-test also. :fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I would imagine you wouldn't make too many friends fishing PowerPro if you got tangled up. If the head boats are anything like the ones in Virginia Beach, the mates would probably cut you off pretty quick. I'd say stick with mono in case you get tangled up. Much easier and faster to untangle than mono and PowerPro together.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

stick with mono on the head boats. But if ya have to use braid, go with the Suffix braid instead of the Power Pro.


----------

